# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Какие дамы вам больше нравятся?

## Irina

*Понятно, что главное душа, но все же каких девушек, женщин вы предпочитаете? *

----------


## tra-ta-ta

*хороших*

----------


## BiZ111

С классной попой, кожей, чистым русским произношением, нерыжих, некучерявых, невысоконравственные, знающих и любящих секс, немалолеток, умных, интересных, честных, неплохих хозяек.

----------


## ПаранойА

*BiZ111*, у местных всё равно не будет русского произношения, это только у тех кто приехал с России.

----------


## PatR!oT

отвечающие взаимностью

----------

